# after snow storm



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

tractor faithfully awaiting the next call


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

our driveway is just over 1600 ft from main road


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

looking across reservoir. all those small cottages in picture are in Massachusetts, When I said, we were 110 ft from the state line, I wasn't kidding


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Steven Kings new cottage... This is 100% ICF cement filled at 7400 sq ft


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

That's a "Tail-UP" dog you've got there, is it a Chesapeake? 2nd photo!!


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Steven King's COTTAGE? Hate to see the size of his HOUSE!:furious: 

Great photos! Now go play in the snow - your tractor is waiting.......


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

"Kurt" we got from a rescue league. He is Doberman, Great Dane, and black lab mixed. Stands 34" to his head, if you can keep him still long enough...
Steven Kings cottage,., It is Steve Kng, however, this one is a builder in Hartford. My nutcase neighbor on the other side of the reservoir went around telling everyone it was the writer,.,, Now we always have people trying to look in on that house... Neighbor created a big pain in the rump..


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

I THINK the writer is STEPHEN King isn't it?


----------



## LPBOLENS (Dec 20, 2004)

Yes it is Stephen with a ...PH..., and he owns a big old "Victorian" in Bangor, ME, with bats and witches and demons worked into the wrought iron fence. The fence was featured a few years ago in the Fine Homebuilding magazine (no pictures of him in the article).


----------

